

Quitting smoking increases life span up to 10 years - binceipt

http://www.deseretnews.com/article/865571432/Study-Quitting-smoking-increases-life-span-up-to-10-years.html<p>So you gotta start smoking today and may be after 1 year you quit it. Voila ..... you get extra 10 years life !
======
SethKinast
This is a rather indirect link to a fluff piece. The direct link to the study
might be more appropriate:

<http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMsa1211128>

~~~
binceipt
wow thanks for that, kinass !

